# Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten



## DKK007 (6. Dezember 2017)

*Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Private Computer, der heimische Fernseher und alle anderen digitalen Geräte sollen offenbar nach Plänen des amtierenden Innenministers mit einer Hintertür ausgestattet werden, die Geheimdiensten und Polizeien den Zugriff erlaubt. Die Maßnahme wäre nicht nur ein großer Schritt in den Überwachungsstaat, sie gefährdet auch die digitale und physische Sicherheit aller Bürger.
Insbesondere solle das Gesetz "technikoffen" formuliert werden:



			
				http://www.rnd-news.de/Exklusive-News/Meldungen/November-2017/De-Maiziere-will-Ausspaehen-von-Privat-Autos-Computern-und-Smart-TVs-ermoeglichen schrieb:
			
		

> Gemeinsam mit den Unions-Innenministern der Länder verlangt er in einer zusätzlichen Protokollnotiz, die geplante Gesetzesänderung „technikoffen“ zu formulieren, „um eventuelle künftige Entwicklungen mit erfassen zu können“. Demnach wären Lauschangriffe künftig überall dort möglich, wo Geräte mit dem Internet verbunden sind. Die Industrie soll dem Staat exklusive Zugriffsrechte einräumen, etwa bei privaten Tablets und Computern, Smart-TVs oder digitalisierten Küchengeräten.



Zudem will de Maizière eine Art „Kill-Switch“, mit dem im Krisenfall die Sicherheitsbehörden private Rechner herunterfahren können. Das beinhaltet laut einem „Fachkonzept zum Takedown von Botnetzen“ auch, dass  *Geheimdienste und Polizeien private Daten abgreifen dürfen *– angeblich um die Nutzer vor Hacker-Zugriffen auf ihre Rechner zu warnen.

Mittlerweile warnt sowohl der Deutsche Anwaltsverein, als auch diverse Wirtschaftsverbände vor diesem Vorhaben. 

Dabei gilt immer zu bedenken, egal ob es sich nun um PCs, Mobilgeräte, IoT-Geräte, Autos oder Alarmanlagen handelt, dass Backdoors auch immer von Kriminellen genutzt werden können, wie man bei WannaCry gesehen hat. 
Echte Kriminelle, die nicht überwacht werden wollen, werden sich dagegen mit eigenen wanzenfreien Geräten ausrüsten, oder eigene Alarmtechnik verbauen. 

Neue Uberwachungsplane: Innenminister will Hinterturen in digitalen Geraten – netzpolitik.org
RedaktionsNetzwerk Deutschland • RND • Exklusive Meldung - De Maizière will Ausspähen von Privat-Autos, Computern und Smart-TVs ermöglichen
Zugriff auf vernetzte Gerate: Innenministerium plant den digitalen Lauschangriff - ComputerBase 
Digitaler Lauschangriff: Aktivisten und Wirt-schafts-verbande bleiben skeptisch - ComputerBase


----------



## Freiheraus (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Ging die Tage an mir vorbei, danke fürs Draufstoßen mit der Nase.


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Es ist einfach nur noch zum Kopfschütteln.


----------



## EyRaptor (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Warum müssen die Innenminister immer so ... zum kotzen sein?

Manchmal frage ich mich echt, ob Politiker (oder die Leiter von Konzernen) überlegen, ob sie und ihre Nachfahren wirklich so in der Welt leben wollen, die sie jetzt tatkräftig mit gestalten und aufbauen.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Bei dem was diese Woche alles an neuen Überwachungsplänen aus China, Australien und Deutschland bekannt wurde, hab ich das Gefühl, Marc Uwe Klinge hätte bei seinem Buch QualityLand dazu schreiben sollen, dass das kein Handbuch/Bauanleitung für den Überwachungsstaat sein soll.

@all: Vielleicht hat jemand noch ein Land entdeckt, das diese Woche neue Überwachungstechniken veröffentlicht hat/wurden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Erstaunlich was für Stilblüten im Rahmen von IS und Co. an den Tag gelegt werden um eine totale Überwachung und Kontrolle der eigenen Bürger in einer demokratischen Republik einzufordern weil mangels Machtgerangels, Überschreitung der Kompetenzen, lasche Gesetze in ein paar Teilbereichen usw. die Volksvertreter versagen.
Jeder deutsche Politiker sollte vor Schande in der Erde versinken wenn er auch nur an so etwas denkt und er sollte sofort ausgewiesen werden und der deutsche Paß verbrannt werden. Die jüngste Geschichte zeigte doch schon davon das so etwas ins Auge geht.
Im Rahmen solcher Aussagen wünsche ich mir das Jameika baden geht und Neuwahlen jeder Partei die dort abnickt unter die 5 % Hürde treibt


----------



## Jimiblu (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Was bringt denn diese beknackte Überwachung? Nix.

NSU war bekannt, Anis Amri war bekannt und wurde überwacht und trotzdem konnten die Anschläge nicht verhindert werden. 

Unsere Behörden wissen doch jetzt schon nicht mehr wohin mit der Flut von Daten, die ihnen zur Verfügung steht. Was der bekloppte de Misere  da plant, ist doch reiner Aktionismus und eine tolle Möglichkeit, die eigenen Bürger permanent zu überwachen (also unter Generalverdacht zu stellen). Willkommen in der schönen neuen Welt (des Neulands).


----------



## DKK007 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



Jimiblu schrieb:


> NSU war bekannt, Anis Amri war bekannt und wurde überwacht und trotzdem konnten die Anschläge nicht verhindert werden.



Die Frage ist, ob man es überhaupt wollte. Jetzt kann man damit super die Überwachung rechtfertigen. Auch die Gesichtserkennung am Bahnhof.



			
				https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Automatisierte-Gesichtserkennung-am-Verunsicherungsbahnhof-Suedkreuz-Spalier-fuer-alle-3903026.html schrieb:
			
		

> [FONT=&quot]Bemerkenswert: Obwohl Bahn und Bundespolizei mit Plakaten und auf dem Boden angebrachten Hinweisen deutlich auf den laufenden Test hinweisen, waren wenige Pendler darüber informiert, was eigentlich getestet wird.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Bemerkenswert: Obwohl Bahn und Bundespolizei mit Plakaten und auf dem Boden angebrachten Hinweisen deutlich auf den laufenden Test hinweisen, waren wenige Pendler darüber informiert, was eigentlich getestet wird.[/FONT]


----------



## Jimiblu (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Ja, das mit der Gesichtserkennung ist schon ne fiese Sache. Bewegungsmuster erstellen und anhand dieser verdächtige Personen ausmachen, fantastisch. Wenn ich da zufällig reinpasse oder die Gesichtserkennungssoftware mich verwechselt, werde ich also ohne Grund überwacht und bekomme ggfs nen Eintrag als Krimineller in der Polizeiakte...


----------



## EyRaptor (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

@Jimiblu nur dass du dann auch so überwacht wirst. Wenn diese Überwachungsinfrastruktur erst steht, denn glaube ich keine Sekunde dass sie "nur" auf Kriminelle angewandt wird.
Von denen laufen sowieso viel zu wenige rum damit sich sowas lohnen würde. Man hat es dabei auf die gesamte Bevölkerung abgesehen und schiebt den lächerlichen Vorwand "mehr Sicherheit" mal wieder vor .
Ist zumindest meine Einschätzung.


----------



## taks (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob man es überhaupt wollte. Jetzt kann man damit super die Überwachung rechtfertigen. Auch die Gesichtserkennung am Bahnhof.



Dazu passt dann ein Verhüllungsverbot wie in Österreich. Sonst laufen auf einmal alle freiwillig mit Burkas rum ^^


----------



## Bastian_Bux (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Klingt nach DDR 2.0


----------



## Jimiblu (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> @Jimiblu nur dass du dann auch so überwacht wirst. Wenn diese Überwachungsinfrastruktur erst steht, denn glaube ich keine Sekunde dass sie "nur" auf Kriminelle angewandt wird.
> Von denen laufen sowieso viel zu wenige rum damit sich sowas lohnen würde. Man hat es dabei auf die gesamte Bevölkerung abgesehen und schiebt den lächerlichen Vorwand "mehr Sicherheit" mal wieder vor .
> Ist zumindest meine Einschätzung.



Ja, das war auch die Intention meines Posts


----------



## SimonG (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Nur weil unsere Polizei bzw. der Verfassungsschutz zu inkompetent ist den Kriminellen mit bestehenden Mitteln beizukommen, soll also einfach überall spioniert werden dürfen - irgendwas wird man schon finden.
Das wird das Bundesverfassungsgericht schneller einkassieren als der Herr Innenminister "Vorratsdatenspeicherung" sagen kann, wenn es denn soweit kommt.


----------



## Research (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Soso. Dafür ist Geld da.


Kriminalitat: Diebstahl wird in Berlin kaum noch verfolgt - Berlin - Tagesspiegel


----------



## EyRaptor (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

@Jimiblu ah ok 

@SimonG ich hoffe es inständig

Ist schon ein tolles Land, wenn das Bundesverfassungsgericht das Folk ständig
vor den geistigen Ergüssen (oder dem Lobbyeinfluss) der Regierung schützen muss.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



Research schrieb:


> Soso. Dafür ist Geld da.
> 
> 
> Kriminalitat: Diebstahl wird in Berlin kaum noch verfolgt - Berlin - Tagesspiegel



Dafür bekommt man dann einen Film vom Diebstahl.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> @Jimiblu nur dass du dann auch so überwacht wirst. Wenn diese Überwachungsinfrastruktur erst steht, denn glaube ich keine Sekunde dass sie "nur" auf Kriminelle angewandt wird.



Zumindest wenn es jetzt nicht verwendet wird, dann später beim Regierungswechsel. Die Juden waren vor 1930 auch derer Meinung, das sie "Nichts zu verbergen haben" und haben auf den Volkszählungen ihre Religion angeben. 1933 mussten die Nazis dann nur noch die Listen abarbeiten, deshalb wurden so viele Menschen deportiert und Ermordet.
Man muss sich ja nur mal die aktuelle Verfolgung von Schwulen in Osteuropa (z.B. Polen, Ungarn, Kroatien) und in den Arabischen Ländern (z.B. Türkei, Ägypten) anschauen. Dabei ist Homosexualität dort eigentlich offiziell nicht strafbar, im Gegensatz zu SaudiArabien.

Dies sollten auch Leute bedenken, die meinen, bei einer PC-Durchsuchung würde man höchstens ihre Pornos auf dem Laptop finden - das reicht dann auch aus, um entsprechende Schlüsse auf die sexuellen Vorlieben zu ziehen.

Krach um Verbot von Filmfestival: Turkei will keine „perversen“ deutschen Filme - Politik - Tagesspiegel
  Ägypten:    Schwulenverfolgung in Agypten: Dutzende bei Razzien gegen Homosexuelle festgenommen - Politik - Stuttgarter Nachrichten


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



Jimiblu schrieb:


> Was bringt denn diese beknackte Überwachung? Nix.
> 
> NSU war bekannt, Anis Amri war bekannt und wurde überwacht und trotzdem konnten die Anschläge nicht verhindert werden. .


Bestes Beispiel: Terrorismus: Gefahrder fliegt trotz Fussfessel ins Ausland - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Es ist so zum Kotzen. Aber gut, es gibt ein leben neben Internet und Smartphone. Letztes werde ich wieder entsorgen, weil es einfach unglaubliche Abhörmöglichkeiten gibt. Mein ales Nokia wird noch Jahrzehnte funktionieren, ein richtiges Navi ist eh viel genauer und den kleinen Laptop fürs Internet kann Onkel Maiziere gerne abhören. Mein privatr Rechner hängt nicht am Internet. Und wenn irgendjemand glaubt, dass ersthafte Terroristen so blöd sind, offene Spuren zu legen, der bemerkt die Einschläge nicht mehr.

Es geht alles nur um Schwarzgeld, Scharzarbeit, Steuerhinterziehung , etc. Nicht schlecht vom Prinzip, aber mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Zu Weihnachten wird bei mir auch das Androidtablet abgeschafft und gegen eines mit Linux ersetzt. 
Nur das werden leider die wenigsten machen.
Von Facebook oder Whatsapp kommt auch kaum einer wieder weg.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Von Facebook oder Whatsapp kommt auch kaum einer wieder weg.


es ist im Prinzip auch etwas praktisches, es gibt kleine Veranstalungen, zu denen man konfortabel nur via Facebook eingeladen wird, aber man bekommt die Inforation auch anders. Und nein Abhören und auswerten privater Nachrichten, wie es Facebook tut,  ist nicht akzeptabel.


----------



## Jimiblu (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel: Terrorismus: Gefahrder fliegt trotz Fussfessel ins Ausland - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Die Story aus deinem Link ist für mich vor allem ein Zeichen von unserem unnötig aufgeblasenen Staats- und Länderapparat. Wozu trägt der Typ die Fußfessel, wenn er damit nur in Bayern nicht in den Flughafen darf, in Hamburg aber schon? Die Zusammenarbeit der Bundesländer und deren Behörden scheint (mal wieder) nicht zu ordentlich zu funktionieren. Bei jemandem, der als Gefährder gilt sollte das nicht passieren.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist so zum Kotzen. Aber gut, es gibt ein leben neben Internet und Smartphone. Letztes werde ich wieder entsorgen, weil es einfach unglaubliche Abhörmöglichkeiten gibt. Mein ales Nokia wird noch Jahrzehnte funktionieren, ein richtiges Navi ist eh viel genauer und den kleinen Laptop fürs Internet kann Onkel Maiziere gerne abhören. Mein privatr Rechner hängt nicht am Internet.


Sich dem ganzen komplett zu verschließen ist auch keine Lösung. Gut, ein "Smart"phone ist nicht unbedingt notwendig, aber der zunehmenden Digitalisierung und Durchleuchtung seines Privatlebens kann man sich leider kaum entziehen. Auch Behörden speichern deine Daten (nicht unbedingt in Internetclouds), aber immerhin auf nem Rechner, der ggfs mies geschützt ist. Man muss halt vor allem die Nutzung seiner Medien und allgemein des Internets genau überlegen. (Digitale) Medienkompetenz und den verantwortungsvollen Umgang damit sollte jedes Kind und jeder Erwachsene lernen und beachten; dafür wäre das Budget für diese Überwachungskacke besser ausgegeben.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wen n irgendjemand glaubt, dass ersthafte Terroristen zu blöd sind, offenen Spuren zu legen, der bemerkt die Einschläge nicht mehr.
> 
> Es geht alles nur um Schwarzgeld, Scharzarbeit, Steuerhinterziehung , etc. Nicht schlecht vom Prinzip, aber mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen.


/sign


bschreckung und Überwachung haben ja bekanntermaßen schon immer Verbrechen effektiv bekämpft und präventiv erkannt, deswegen sind in Überwachungsstaaten auch keine Verbrecher auf der Straße, sondern alle im Gefängnis und es ist für alle sicherer, besser und überhaupt!


----------



## DKK007 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue ÃœberwachungsplÃ¤ne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will HintertÃ¼ren in allen digitalen GerÃ¤ten*

Wobei es schon immer das beste war, Geld in Bildung und Aufklärung anstatt in offensive Techniken oder Verfahren zu stecken. 
Allerdings ist das Gegenteil der Fall:       Studie: Cyberoffensive erhalt deutlich mehr staatliche Mittel als Schutzmassnahmen |
    heise online

Genauso sieht man es sehr extrem bei der Entwicklungshilfe vs. Kriegsausgaben. 
Die Wirtschaft in Afrika wird absichtlich mit dem Export von Fleischresten und Milchpulver zerstört. Da wird hier der Milchpreis niedriggehalten , so dass die Bauern davon nicht leben können und gleichzeitig die Subventionierten Produkte nach Afrika und Asien geschafft. Muss man sich nicht wundern, das die Leute herkommen.
Das System Milch
Dabei geht es auch anders:
Fair statt billig - Mehr Geld fur Bauern - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



Jimiblu schrieb:


> Sich dem ganzen komplett zu verschließen ist auch keine Lösung.


Es sind verschiede paar Schuh. Die Technik ist grandios, wenn ich an die Physiker Foren zurückdenke, in denen wir vor zwanzig Jahren theoretische Probleme in Windeseile lösten, für die sich früher im drei Wochen Rhythmus Einzelpersonenen Briefe schickte. Natürlich sind Navigationssysteme gut, Informationsbeschaffung etc. Aber nicht jeder muss alles wissen, was ich mache. Ich brauche kein Payback, ich zahle möglichst bar, ich nehme aus meinem Smartphone, wenn ich reise, den Akku raus, ich mache keine Gewinnspiele, etc. Das ist alles nur um mit Werbung überflutet zu werden und persönlichkeits Profle anzulegen. Und ganz schlimm sind aktuelle die großen US-Konzerne. Warum also kein Laptop mit Linux? Das klappt perfekt, mehr brauche ich nicht. Internet, Office, Bilder, Videos, Musik. Alles drauf, das reicht. Dazu Firefox und keinen Google Rotz.

Damit verschließt man sich nicht, man achtet nur darauf, dass bestimmte Informationen nicht weit gestreut werden. Wie DKK007 schon sagte, wer weiß, was hier in den nächsten zehn Jahren passiert. Eine Gartenzwerg-Partei steht in den Startlöchern und wenn die zum "klassischen Familienbild" zurück will, dann haben wir bald wieder einen Bund deutscher Mädels und ich soll Marmelade kochen, anstatt sinnvoll zu arbeiten. Das geht schneller, als man denkt. Und wenn diese Gartenzwerge jemanden als Feind entdecken, weil man z.B. homosexuell ist oder eine Einwanderungsgeschichte hat, keine blauen Augen, etc, dann geht der Ärger los. Und die meisten Informationen geben die Menschen heute noch bereitwillig und offen ins Netz. Was haben sie davon? Ich kann moderne Technik auch nutzen, ohne viel von mir preis  zu geben.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei es schon immer das beste war, Geld in  Bildung und Aufklärung anstatt in offensive Techniken oder Verfahren zu  stecken.


Ginge es um die Sicherheit im Staate, dann würden 1.000 Psychologen eingestellt. Wir haben je nach Statistik, 10-30.000 Selbstmörder im Jahr, Mit 100 Millionen für 1000 Psychologen wäre das Problem halbiert, mit 1000 neuen Hygiene Verantwortlichen in Krankenhäusern, wieder ca. 100 Millionen teuer, würde man die Krankenhauskeim im Griff haben und auch dort die Zahl der durch unnötige Infekte sterbenden ganz schnell halbieren können. Wieviele Milliasrden dagegen ostet die "Terrorbekämpfung" und um welchen Terror geht es? Terror erlebe ich täglich auf der Autobahn, da würden ein paar Führerscheinentzüge das Leben aller sicherer machen, bei 3000 Verkehrstoten im Jahr. Aber die Handvoll durchgeknallter Selbstmordattentäter findet man eh nicht. Damit muss man leider leben.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Saltatio Morris hatten das Thema Überwachung und BigData auch mal in einem, in diesen Fällen immer recht treffenden Song aufgegriffen:   
Saltatio Mortis: Licht und Schatten - Schöne neue Welt - YouTube


----------



## Adi1 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Man lernt halt von den Amerikanern. 

In der ehem. DDR gab es halt persönliche Spitzel, 
viel zu teuer für heutige Überwachungsmassnahmen.

Ich glaube, richtige professionelle Straftäter werden demnächst auf die Brieftaube umsteigen.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Oder ganz abgefahren, miteinander persönlich reden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Oder ganz abgefahren, miteinander persönlich reden.


Teufelszeug, schlimmste Überwachung!
Margot Haberle zum Thema CIA, schwabische Landfrauen und internationale Terrorbekampfung


----------



## Adi1 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Oder ganz abgefahren, miteinander persönlich reden.



Jo, wenn sie genug Zeit haben, und sagen gemach, gemach,
dann hält sie sowieso kein Geheimdienst auf. 

Dann werden wieder die alten Kommunikationswege genommen.


----------



## Jimiblu (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber nicht jeder muss alles wissen, was ich mache.


Zu 99,9% interessiert es die Behörden auch nicht, was du machst. Solange du nicht in polizeilichen Verfahren oder vom BND gesucht wirst, ist es denen doch egal ob du Mann, Frau, schwul oder schwarz bist. Die Masse an irrelevanten Daten, die anfällt um dich zu überwachen (und die der 80 Millionen anderen auch) hat 0 Informationsgehalt für den Staat.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Damit verschließt man sich nicht, man achtet nur darauf, dass bestimmte Informationen nicht weit gestreut werden.


Da stimme ich dir absolut zu, man muss nicht alles ins Internet tragen. Was man dort von sich preis gibt und welche Infos besser geheim bleiben, lässt sich Recht gut kontrollieren, einfach indem man seine Daten aus dem Internet raus hält.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie DKK007 schon sagte, wer weiß, was hier in den nächsten zehn Jahren passiert. [...] Und die meisten Informationen geben die Menschen heute noch bereitwillig und offen ins Netz.


Wer sein Leben im Internet ausbreitet muss leider damit rechnen, dass daraus Profit geschlagen wird, zum guten oder schlechten, da ist man dann selbst schuld, zugegeben. Da machst du es natürlich schlauer, indem du privatPC und Surf Laptop trennst.

Kannst du sicher sein, dass deine Krankenkassendaten in 10 Jahren sicher sind? Oder das dein Arzt sein Schweigegelübde hält, wenn jemand wie der BND daran interessiert sein sollte? 
Wenn dir jemand was will, dann kann er es auch, nur der Aufwand variiert. Gesetze lassen sich ändern, sogar ziemlich leicht, wenn man in der richtigen Situation als Partei ist.
Leider lässt sich der gläserne Bürger kaum noch verhindern, nur verzögern. Die Zeiten haben sich geändert, es haben sich fast alle daran gewöhnt alles im Netz breit zu treten.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



Jimiblu schrieb:


> Wer sein Leben im Internet ausbreitet muss leider damit rechnen, dass daraus Profit geschlagen wird, zum guten oder schlechten, da ist man dann selbst schuld, zugegeben. Da machst du es natürlich schlauer, indem du privatPC und Surf Laptop trennst.



Nur wie willst du das heute machen. Schließlich nutzt man auch das Internet privat, z.B. für Emails. 
Privat und Arbeits-PC kann man da deutlich besser trennen. Insbesondere wenn der Arbeits-PC eben auf Arbeit steht und man entsprechende Geheimhaltungsauflagen hat.


----------



## Amon (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Als das NetzDG kam wurdet ihr gewarnt welche Auswirkungen das nach sich ziehen wird. Ihr wolltet nicht hören und habt die Warner lieber beschimpft, denunziert und ausgegrenzt bis zur sozialen Ächtung. Jetzt, da euch das ganze vor die Füße fällt habe ich absolut kein Mitleid.


----------



## Jimiblu (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Das meine ich ja. Man kann sich dem ganzen nicht komplett verschließen, man hat halt irgendwo immer Einbußen (wie E-Mails etc.)
Das verlangt ja auch keiner, wir können halt nur begrenzt beeinflussen, was für Infos unserer Person wo landet, auch wenn man sich komplett aus dem Internet verabschieden könnte. Aber wie interessierterUser sinngemäß sagte, man kann darauf achten seine Daten nicht vorsätzlich in alle Welt zu streuen.

Edit, Back to topic: was hat der Innenminister denn davon solche lauschangriffe anzuleiern? 'Seht her, ich bin euer Innenminister und kümmere mich um die Probleme meiner Bürger! Ich schnappe die bösen Terroristen und will nur euer Bestes! Bitte geben Sie ihre DNA zur Analyse dort in den Behälter.'
Das kommt doch nie gut beim Volk an, niemand lässt sich gerne verarschen. Was denkt sich dieser Mann...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Dqa würde dann nur " Back to the Roots " und Gerätschaften  mit Heimwehkontakt zu meiden sowie Datensammeldienste auch. Es gab ja auch ein Leben vor dem always On - Wahn und da wird ein getarnter Spitzel der neben den Spatzen auf dem Telefonmasten mit Krokodilklemmen hockt etwas schneller auffallen wie auch Kombis und Lieferwagen mit Antennenwälder auf dem Dach die übertrieben lange vor der Haustür parken.
 Ich würde zuerst im heimischen Umfeld alle Kameras dichtkleistern wie auch die Micros soweit möglich ausschalten und im Homebreich den Rechner bescheiden nutzen im WWW.


----------



## Profitroll (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



Jimiblu schrieb:


> Was bringt denn diese beknackte Überwachung? Nix.
> 
> NSU war bekannt, Anis Amri war bekannt und wurde überwacht und trotzdem konnten die Anschläge nicht verhindert werden.
> 
> Unsere Behörden wissen doch jetzt schon nicht mehr wohin mit der Flut von Daten, die ihnen zur Verfügung steht. Was der bekloppte de Misere  da plant, ist doch reiner Aktionismus und eine tolle Möglichkeit, die eigenen Bürger permanent zu überwachen (also unter Generalverdacht zu stellen). Willkommen in der schönen neuen Welt (des Neulands).


Und es ist noch viel schlimmer...

Vor Anschlag auf Weihnachtsmarkt: V-Mann soll Amri-Gruppe angestachelt haben - n-tv.de


----------



## DKK007 (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



Jimiblu schrieb:


> Edit, Back to topic: was hat der Innenminister denn davon solche lauschangriffe anzuleiern? 'Seht her, ich bin euer Innenminister und kümmere mich um die Probleme meiner Bürger! Ich schnappe die bösen Terroristen und will nur euer Bestes! Bitte geben Sie ihre DNA zur Analyse dort in den Behälter.'



Wobei auch bei der DNA noch Sachen kommen werden. Technisch ist es kein heute kein Problem, aus der DNA etnische Herkunft sowie Augenfarbe zu bestimmen. Genetik: Drei Buchstaben in der DNA und die Farbe der Augen
Derzeit ist eine gerichtliche DNA Analyse allerdings nur für direkte Identifikationen (Tatortspuren, Identifizierung von unbekannten Toten sowie im Familienrecht Vaterschaftstests) rechtlich zulässig, wobei zusätzlich einzig das Geschlecht bestimmt werden darf. 
Insbesondere im Zuge der Zuwanderung könnten Behörden durchaus Interesse an der Herkunft haben. Wobei auch das nicht eindeutig sein muss, schließlich wird dabei ein Umzug/Auswanderung der Eltern nicht berücksichtigt.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es gab ja auch ein Leben vor dem always On - Wahn und da wird ein getarnter Spitzel der neben den Spatzen auf dem Telefonmasten mit Krokodilklemmen hockt etwas schneller auffallen wie auch Kombis und Lieferwagen mit Antennenwälder auf dem Dach die übertrieben lange vor der Haustür parken.



Heute sind entsprechende Richtantennen und IMSI-Catcher deutlich kleiner. Die passen im Zweifel auch auf ne Drohne. 
Wobei die Behörden da wegen dem Drohnenführerschein gerade ins Hintertreffen geraten, während Kriminelle nur bedingt vorher einen Drohnenführerschein machen, wenn die Drohne selbst für Straftaten genutzt werden soll.
So wie es beim Autodieb nichts nützt ihm den Führerschein zu entziehen, um Wiederholungstaten zu verhindern.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



> So wie es beim Autodieb nichts nützt ihm den Führerschein zu entziehen, um Wiederholungstaten zu verhindern.


Man könnte doch die elektronischen Fußfesseln schneller anordnen und diese mit einem Störsignal belegen oder wie ein Taser den Pansen erfrischen.


> Wobei die Behörden da wegen dem Drohnenführerschein gerade ins  Hintertreffen geraten, während Kriminelle nur bedingt vorher einen  Drohnenführerschein machen, wenn die Drohne selbst für Straftaten  genutzt werden soll.


Drohnen sind für mich nur ein leicht modifiziertes Modellflugzeug ist. In ein paar Jahren brauchen Babys sicherlich auch einen Führerschein wenn die einen Luftballon in der hand halten wollen. Gegen die Überwachungsflieger der Organe bietet die Piratenbucht nettes Spiezeug um diese mit 9,81 m/s auf den Boden der Tatsachen zu holen


----------



## Cinnayum (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Warum müssen die Innenminister immer so ... zum kotzen sein?
> 
> Manchmal frage ich mich echt, ob Politiker (oder die Leiter von Konzernen) überlegen, ob sie und ihre Nachfahren wirklich so in der Welt leben wollen, die sie jetzt tatkräftig mit gestalten und aufbauen.



Es kann ihnen schlicht egal sein, weil ihre Kinder in der Eliten-Sphäre aufwachsen werden, wo das alles nicht zum Tragen kommt.
Privatschule, Privat-Anwesen, Privat-Wachleute, Villen-Viertel mit Einkaufsmöglichkeiten. Die müssen ihre heile Welt nicht mal verlassen.

"Die Misere" ist genauso schizophren wie viele Innenminister davor.  Der Schily und der Schäuble hatten genauso einen Schuss.
Perso mit Fingerabdruck eingeführt (wie im faschistischen Spanien und Franco), Netzüberwachung, Vorratsdatenspeicherung. Willkommen in der digitalen Neuzeit. 1984 hat sich nur um 20 Jahre verspätet.


----------



## Freakless08 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Die Hintertür ist doch schon lange verbaut mit der "Intel Management Engine".
Und das UEFI Kram ist auch sein eigenes Betriebssystem, dass mit Modulen erweitert werden kann und noch vor dem Betriebssystem Zugriff auf das Netzwerk und co. erhält.


----------



## Leob12 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Und die Terroristen reiben sich die Hände, denn deren Ziel ist es ja Misstrauen zu säen, uns einzuschränken. Der Staat übernimmt dann beides.
Es wird sicher ein paar Terroristen geben die man schnappen wird, aber wenn es jemand darauf anlegt, dann umgeht er diese Überwachung einfach. 
Wieso muss ich da an den Simpsons-Film denken? Die Szene mit massenhaft PC wo Mitarbeiter Gespräche abhören und einer erwischt jemanden, und schreit auf vor Jubel. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



SimonG schrieb:


> Nur weil unsere Polizei bzw. der Verfassungsschutz zu inkompetent ist den Kriminellen mit bestehenden Mitteln beizukommen, soll also einfach überall spioniert werden dürfen - irgendwas wird man schon finden.
> Das wird das Bundesverfassungsgericht schneller einkassieren als der Herr Innenminister "Vorratsdatenspeicherung" sagen kann, wenn es denn soweit kommt.



Nicht nur diese beiden Organe. 

Geheimdienste: Historiker: BND hat Krisen im Kalten Krieg "verschlafen" | ZEIT ONLINE



> Der Bundesnachrichtendienst (BND)  hat sich nach Einschätzung von Forschern im Kalten Krieg in weiten  Teilen als unfähig erwiesen. Zu diesem Fazit kommt Rolf-Dieter Müller,  Mitglied einer unabhängigen Historikerkommission, die seit 2011 im  BND-Auftrag dessen Geschichte erforscht.
> 
> Den Aufstand der  Ostdeutschen gegen das kommunistische DDR-Regime am 17. Juni 1953 habe  man in Pullach sogar für eine "Inszenierung Moskaus" gehalten.



Wenn man halt unfähig ist mit gezielten Maßnahmen zum Ziel zu gelangen sammelt man halt alles, nur dumm das es ein Trugschluss ist das man dadurch fähiger wird und bessere Ergebnisse erreicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Was nützt die beste Überwachung mögliche Täter eh wie frei läßt so lange kein Ding gelaufen ist und ein Wohnsitz vorhanden ist. So viele Kontrollorgane kann sich der Staat nicht leisten und an IM´s wird man auch sehr wenig gewinnen können. Dazu die laschen Regeln für Einreise oder Ausweisung da fühlt sich jeder IS Terrorist wie im Paradies nur das die Jungfrauen wie Merkel ausschauen ( der Seitenhieb musste sein )


----------



## DKK007 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Ist doch bei den rechten nicht andere, wie man beim NSU gesehen hat. Den Soldaten, der sich als Flüchtling ausgegeben hat, hat man jetzt auch wieder aus der U-Haft entlassen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



Jimiblu schrieb:


> NSU war bekannt, Anis Amri war bekannt und wurde überwacht und trotzdem konnten die Anschläge nicht verhindert werden.



Das siehst du falsch, der NSU oder Anis Mari waren Angestellte der Regierung und erhielten Schutz der von ganz oben (Bundesanwaltschaft) bis hinunter ins BKA ging.
Wenn in Deutschland ein größerer Anschlag passiert, dann ist der mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit von Diensten geplant und oder inszeniert und man benötigt nur jemanden um ihm die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben.
Das ist das Kalkül von Terrormanagement, weitverbreitet in Europa und den USA.
Ohne Terrormanagement kein Gefühl der Unsicherheit und auch keine Bereitschaft für stärkere Überwachung.

BTW ist das mit Gaming auf Linux mittlerweile schon besser geworden?
Ansonsten hätte ich nichts dagegen von Smartphone und Windows mal ne Zeit lang wegzugehen.


----------



## Jimiblu (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Hmm, kannst du das auch belegen? Klingt mir stark nach Aluhut


----------



## michelthemaster (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Und diese Leute möchten unsere Demokratie ausüben? Bitte weg mit solchen Menschen (in diesen Positionen), widerlich.

Grüße

Micha


----------



## Fossi777 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das ist das Kalkül von Terrormanagement, weitverbreitet in Europa und den USA.
> Ohne Terrormanagement kein Gefühl der Unsicherheit und auch keine Bereitschaft für stärkere Überwachung.



Da hat er schon recht, wird langsam Zeit, dass die ganzen Lemminge mal ihr Hirn einschalten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Vom Volke gewählt und die Posten werden dann einfach nur ausgelost. Wenn unsere Regierung ein PC Laden wäre dann würde der Laden spätestens nach einer Woche in Konkurs gehen. Es würde nix funktionieren, hätte mit einem PC nur im weitesten Sinne ein paar Gemeinsamkeiten und Bestellungen würden auch Wochen dauern die aber nur in weiteren Vorschlägen enden

Anstatt das eigene Volk zubespitzeln sollten die lieber mal ihre eigenen fleckigen Westen offenlegen und für den Schaden am Volk den Posten verlieren mit allen Ansprüchen und neben dem Regress eine angemessene Zeit im Hotel zur Schraube ( beim Bund eher als Cafe Viereck bekannt ) verbringen.


----------



## GTA 3 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das siehst du falsch, der NSU oder Anis Mari waren Angestellte der Regierung und erhielten Schutz der von ganz oben (Bundesanwaltschaft) bis hinunter ins BKA ging.
> Wenn in Deutschland ein größerer Anschlag passiert, dann ist der mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit von Diensten geplant und oder inszeniert und man benötigt nur jemanden um ihm die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben.



Sorry aber dafür gibt es keine Beweise. Aluhutinformationen sollte man nicht einfach so verbreiten, bloß weil man da der Meinung ist.
Und solche Mutmaßungen tragen auch nicht zur Aufklärung bei.


----------



## Ericius (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Vor allem beim NSU, aber auch bei Anis Amri ist mittlerweile hinlänglich bekannt und belegt, dass Staatsorgane bis über beide Ohren mit drin steckten. Wie kann das denn bitte an einem vorbei gehen oO 
Das die Täter in einem Angestelltenverhältnis mit den Institutionen standen ist so formuliert aber wirklich nicht ganz richtig.


----------



## GTA 3 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



Ericius schrieb:


> Vor allem beim NSU, aber auch bei Anis Amri ist mittlerweile hinlänglich bekannt und belegt, dass Staatsorgane bis über beide Ohren mit drin steckten. Wie kann das denn bitte an einem vorbei gehen oO
> Das die Täter in einem Angestelltenverhältnis mit den Institutionen standen ist so formuliert aber wirklich nicht ganz richtig.



Zeig mir mal bitte die Quelle dazu. NSU mein ich mal was gelesen zu haben, was aber immer nur mit angeblich formuliert wurde. Zu Anis Amri stand nichts drin. Ich hoffe es kommt jetzt nicht Sputnik oder RT.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Dezember 2017)

Passend zum Thema (vorgetäusche) "Gefahren" um Überwachung zu rechtfertigen, spielt der Innenminister im Zuge der DHL-Erpressung mit dem Gedanken die Pakstationen Video zu überwachen.

Link:     DHL-Erpressungsversuch: Innenministerium will Paketstationen videouberwachen |
    heise online 

Anmerkung:
1) Dies würde sich natürlich auch dafür nutzen lassen, um beim Drogenhandel im Darknet besser besser ermitteln zu können. Dabei werden oft geklaute Accounts verwendet und darüber Pakete versenkte oder abgeholt. Anhand der Uhrzeit im Log der Packstation und der Videoaufnahme, könnte man so den Dealer oder Konsumenten identifizieren.
2) Problem: Wer soll das bezahlen, nicht genügend Personal für die Auswertung vorhanden.
3) Problem:  Datenschutz, Postgeheimnis.
4) Teilweise haben die Packstationen schon Videoüberwachung, zumindest wird darauf hingewiesen, wobei es da wohl eher um Vandalismus oder Paketdiebstahl geht.



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal bitte die Quelle dazu. NSU mein ich mal was gelesen zu haben, was aber immer nur mit angeblich formuliert wurde. Zu Anis Amri stand nichts drin. Ich hoffe es kommt jetzt nicht Sputnik oder RT.



Zu Amri kam letzte Woche erst ne neue Doku.

Als aktuellen Justizskandal gibt es derzeit den Fall mit dem in der Polizeizelle verbrannten Afrikaner. War überigens die gleiche Diensstelle, wo die Polizisten arbeiten, deren Sohn die Chinesin umgebracht hatte.

Oury Jalloh: Weitere ungeklarte Todesfalle in Dessau | MDR.DE
Dessauer Mordprozess im Uberblick | MDR.DE



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Vom Volke gewählt und die Posten werden dann einfach nur ausgelost. Wenn unsere Regierung ein PC Laden wäre dann würde der Laden spätestens nach einer Woche in Konkurs gehen. Es würde nix funktionieren, hätte mit einem PC nur im weitesten Sinne ein paar Gemeinsamkeiten und Bestellungen würden auch Wochen dauern die aber nur in weiteren Vorschlägen enden


Wobei wir seit Monaten gar keine Regierung mehr haben. Ist nur noch keinem aufgefallen. Kann ohne ja  zumindest nicht schlechter werden. Kann man bis zu den nächsten Wahlen viel Geld sparen.


----------



## Jimiblu (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei wir seit Monaten gar keine Regierung mehr haben. Ist nur noch keinem aufgefallen.



Es macht auch 0 Unterschied, die gefühlt letzten 15 Jahre hat sich ja nix getan. Nach der Wahl ist vor der Wahl, warum also arbeiten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei wir seit Monaten gar keine Regierung mehr haben. Ist nur noch keinem aufgefallen. Kann ohne ja  zumindest nicht schlechter werden. Kann man bis zu den nächsten Wahlen viel Geld sparen.


 Na den Edit Button versteckt oder kaputt gemacht?
Doch, hatte es die Tage an anderer Stelle schon mal erwähnt. Macht wohl nur keinen Unterschied da alle eh noch Stuhl kleben und wer räumt schon freiwillig seinen gut dotierten Posten.


> 4) Teilweise haben die Packstationen schon Videoüberwachung, zumindest  wird darauf hingewiesen, wobei es da wohl eher um Vandalismus oder  Paketdiebstahl geht.


Dem mag so sein und keine Pflicht für die Versicherung dienen aber man diesen Fall sicherlich auch im Auge gehabt haben und man hätte so kostengünstig mehr Kontrollfläche


----------



## Jibbomat (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Wer Böses im Schilde führt, findet immer einen Weg.
Mütze auf, kaputze drüber und nach unten geschaut.. was soll der Scheiss.

Leidtragende sind die normalen die sich da keine Gedanken drüber machen und dennoch permanent verdächtigt werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



> Mütze auf, kaputze drüber und nach unten geschaut..


Das erhöht bei der derzeitigen Witterungslage die möglichen Bösewichte um wohl wenigstens eine Mio . Demnächst an Weihnachten, Santa wurde an der Grenze abgewiesen wegen dem Verstoß der hiesigen Handelsabkommen und die heiligen 3 Könige sitzen U Haft wegen möglichem Drogenhandel


----------



## orca113 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

DDR 2.0

Nette sympathische Frau mit dem Hosenanzug wünscht sie sich auch schon lange.


----------



## megasthenes (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Erich Mielke wäre so stolz auf den kleinen Thomas <3


----------



## JustSayNoAT (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Die USA hatten oder haben Prism, und viele andere Länder haben auch solche Software. Schlimm genug, dass Deutschland auch auf diesen Zug aufspringt.
Aber ich als Österreicher bin da noch nicht gefährdet. Nur eine Frage der Zeit. Was aber viele nicht wissen ist, dass Intel auch solche backdoors direkt auf deren CPUs verbaut. Wie es bei AMD aussieht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



> Was aber viele nicht wissen ist, dass Intel auch solche backdoors direkt auf deren CPUs verbaut.


Das haben die Spatzen auf den Dächern schon seit Jahren gepfiffen und wurde in den Medien oft genug breit getreten. Wer immer das Neuste haben will und muss für ein paar Prozentpunkte der darf sich nicht beschweren das man keine 100% am Rechner besitzt und auch ohne Bespaßung durch Staat und Co. kann Intel oder zb. Microsoft schlagartig Zugriffe unterbinden an Hard- und Software etc.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



JustSayNoAT schrieb:


> Aber ich als Österreicher bin da noch nicht gefährdet. Nur eine Frage der Zeit.



Das hat sich mit eurer neuen rechten Regierung aber Vorgestern geändert. 
Osterreich: Neue schwarz-blaue Regierung will Uberwachung ausbauen | heise online


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Da will doch keine Regierung nachstehen für den angeblichen Schutz der eigenen Bürger. Wir bekommen die Maut und Ihr die totale Überwachung damit wären wir dann Quitt


----------



## Ray2015 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Ihr habt gewählt!


----------



## pflugi2000 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Ist das ganze den nicht Verfassungswiedrig? Ich mein, das ist doch ein erheblicher Eingriff in die Privatsphäre...


----------



## orca113 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



pflugi2000 schrieb:


> Ist das ganze den nicht Verfassungswiedrig? Ich mein, das ist doch ein erheblicher Eingriff in die Privatsphäre...



Verbrecherstaaten wie es drauf und dran ist hier einer zu werden ist das bzw. kriminellen Regierungen ist das egal. Die wollen Geld und macht. Keine Privatsphäre für dich.

Sage nur eins: man hat den Angehörigen der Opfer des Berliner Weihnachtsmarkt-Anschlags Rechnungen und Zahlungsaufforderungen geschickt für die Identifizierung ihrer Angehörigen. Briefkopf Bundesregierung.

Du glaubst ernsthaft sowas interessiert eine Verfassung (die es eigentlich hier gar nicht gibt)


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

@orca113
Eine Verfasssung gibt es in Deutschland tatsächlich nicht. Es gibt nur ein Grundgesetz. Über dieses wurde aber nie in der Bevölerung abgestimmt. Es wurde von den Alliierten erlassen.
Sollte das wirklich stimmen, was hier steht, so ist Deutschland nun wirklich ein Verbrecherstaat
Anschlag in Berlin: Angehorige berichten von schockierenden Erlebnissen - WELT


----------



## orca113 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Das scheint zu stimmen. Dieser Tage hatte ich auch nochmal in einem Printmedium davon gelesen und ein Bericht wurde gesendet in dem sich Kurt Beck darüber beschwert hat.


----------



## pflugi2000 (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Ja habe vor ein paar Tagen auch in unserer Tageszeitung von den miserablen Verhältnissen bzgl der Hinterbliebenen gelesen. Ich mein, es wird zwar nocht so aufgebauscht in den Medien, wie wenn ein Rockstar stirbt (klar die Saubermänner wollen ja keinen Schmutz auf ihrem Ariel-Trikot), aber dennoch hat die breite Masse davon Wind bekommen. Ich kann es einfach nur nicht nachvollziehen, dass das Volk sich bisher noch nicht dagegen gewehrt hat. Aber wenn dass so weiter geht dann blüht uns eine nicht so schöne Zukunft. Kann ich mir zumindest gut vorstellen...


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



orca113 schrieb:


> (die es eigentlich hier gar nicht gibt)





DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> @orca113
> Eine Verfasssung gibt es in Deutschland tatsächlich nicht. Es gibt nur ein Grundgesetz. Über dieses wurde aber nie in der Bevölerung abgestimmt. Es wurde von den Alliierten erlassen.



Ach Leute, jetzt kommt doch nicht mit so etwas um die Ecke. Natürlich ist das Grundgesetz per Definition eine Verfassung. Sie heißt nur nicht so, da sie ursprünglich nur provisorischen Charakter haben sollte und der Begriff Verfassung wie eine zementierung der deutschen Teilung gewesen wäre. Auch tragen die Verfassungen in einigen anderen Ländern den Namen Grundgesetz.Außerdem kommt im Grundgesetz ganz schön oft das Wort Verfassung vor, dafür das es doch angeblich keine Verfassung sein soll (z.B. *verfassungs*gemäße Ordnung, Bundes*verfassungs*gericht etc.)
Und eine Verfassung muss nicht in der Bevölkerung abgestimmt werden, Bismarck hat dem Deutschen Reich auch eine Verfassung gegeben, über die im Volk nicht abgestimmt wurde. Über das Grundgesetz wurde in den Landtagen abgestimmt.


----------



## plgElwood (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Demnächst wäre es wohl ein "Demokratischer Akt der Selbstbefreiung" wenn man einen DSLAM mit dem Mietlaster umfährt, Bagger von Baustellen klaut und Glasfaserleitungen aus der Erde zieht oder nachts Behördenkomputer mit Bauschaum füllt.

Selbst in der DDR brauchte man pro 10 überwachten Bürger mindestens einen der sich die ganzen Tonbänder anhört oder Gesprächsprotokolle durchliest und in Zusammenhang bringt. Die Verdachtslose DIGITALE Massenüberwachung und die Forderung nach "Kill Switches" und Hintertüren die es erlauben übers Netz jedes IoT-Device, jedes Handy, jedes (Mobil)Telefon in  eine Wanze zu verwandeln ... sind absurd. Sie sind kein modernes Äquivalent zur Angzapztem Klingeldraht. Sie sind Milliardenfach schlimmer.
Ein System könnte alle Menschen permanent überwachen, ohne zutun von Menschen. Die kommen dann nur noch und sammeln die Leute ein.


----------



## orca113 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Der DDR kommen wir näher. Staatsfernsehen

ARD-Entscheidung: Deshalb berichtet die „Tagesschau“ nicht uber Kandel - WELT


----------



## Adi1 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



plgElwood schrieb:


> Ein System könnte alle Menschen permanent überwachen, ohne zutun von Menschen. Die kommen dann nur noch und sammeln die Leute ein.



Das kommt schon noch, keine Sorge 

Ich warte nur darauf, wann der nächste Terroranschlag geschieht,
dann geht das Gebrülle nach schärferen Gesetzen wieder los.

Vlt. sollte man unsere Sicherheitsbehörden einfach mal finaziell richtig ausstatten,
und Leute einstellen, welche von der Materie Ahnung haben.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Vlt. sollte man unsere Sicherheitsbehörden einfach mal finaziell richtig ausstatten,
> und Leute einstellen, welche von der Materie Ahnung haben.



Es wäre mal schön, wenn die Sicherheitsbehörden der verschiedenen Bundesländer zusammenarbeiten würden. Hier in S-H arbeitet die Polizei nicht mal wirklich mit der in Hamburg zusammen. Da gab es letztens erst die "Erfolgs"meldung, dass die Polizei im Südosten (Hzgt. Lauenburg) erfolgreich mit der Hamburger Polizei zusammengearbeitet hat und das man die bisher mangelnde Zusammenarbeit in einigen Bereichen ausbauen möchte.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue ÃœberwachungsplÃ¤ne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will HintertÃ¼ren in allen digitalen GerÃ¤ten*

Ist in Sachsen auch nicht anders. Mal sehen, wie sich das mit der neuen nicht gewählten Landesregierung entwickelt. 
Bei der Diskusionsrunde sind zumindest mal ein paar klare Ansagen gemacht wurden: Politik im Burgercheck - Sachsens neuer Ministerprasident Michael Kretschmer stellt sich | MDR.DE
Video: Politik im Burgercheck: Sachsens neuer Ministerprasident Kretschmer im Kreuzverhor | MDR.DE

Bisher scheinen hauptsächlich die Polizeibehörden in den Westbundesländern (hauptsächlich Hessen und Niedersachsen) sowie Berlin Stellen im Bereich IT (sowohl Administration als auch Forensik) auszuschreiben.

Wobei es schon recht interesant ist, das gerade explizit IT-Spezialisten für den Bereich Telekommunikationsüberwachung (TKÜ) gesucht werden:
IT-Spezialistinnen / IT-Spezialisten (Informatiker/innen) - Job bei Landeskriminalamt Niedersachsen in Hannover
IT-Expertinnen / IT-Experten - Job bei Landeskriminalamt Baden-Wurttemberg in Stuttgart


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



plgElwood schrieb:


> Demnächst wäre es wohl ein "Demokratischer Akt der Selbstbefreiung" wenn man einen DSLAM mit dem Mietlaster umfährt, Bagger von Baustellen klaut und Glasfaserleitungen aus der Erde zieht oder nachts Behördenkomputer mit Bauschaum füllt.
> 
> Selbst in der DDR brauchte man pro 10 überwachten Bürger mindestens einen der sich die ganzen Tonbänder anhört oder Gesprächsprotokolle durchliest und in Zusammenhang bringt. Die Verdachtslose DIGITALE Massenüberwachung und die Forderung nach "Kill Switches" und Hintertüren die es erlauben übers Netz jedes IoT-Device, jedes Handy, jedes (Mobil)Telefon in  eine Wanze zu verwandeln ... sind absurd. Sie sind kein modernes Äquivalent zur Angzapztem Klingeldraht. Sie sind Milliardenfach schlimmer.
> Ein System könnte alle Menschen permanent überwachen, ohne zutun von Menschen. Die kommen dann nur noch und sammeln die Leute ein.




Interessant. Ich persönliche gehe davon aus, dass weite Teile der Bevölkerung bereits bespitzelt werden _können_. Die Totalüberwachung wird durch absolute Dummheit der Masse ala "ich habe ja nichts zu verbergen" weiter vereinfacht. An dieser Stelle muss man sich dann überlegen, was "bespitzelt" überhaupt heisst und wie man solche Sachen dann im Nachgang gegen potentielle Straftäter verwenden kann/ will. Momentan kann zwar viel bewiesen werden, vor Gericht haben Stasi-Methoden allerdings noch keine eindeutige Relevanz. Das kommt jetzt nach und nach. Es geht schlicht um die rechtliche Sicherheit, das "_Wie"_ besorgt der Bürger i.d.R. selbst.

De Mazière drängt dieses Thema nun deutlich in die Öffentlichkeit. Ich persönlich würde vermuten, dass man schlicht abstecken will wie weit man tatsächlich schon gehen kann. Die Idee dürfte aber kaum von ihm kommen. Nachdem ich den Mann mal kennen lernen durfte, traue ich ihm eine derart weitsichtige Entscheidung kaum zu.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Wenn es so kommt bleibt nur der Kunde der keine Neugeräte mehr kauft und warum geht nicht auch die Industrie auf die Barrikaden. Um es wirklich wirksam umzusetzen hätte so etwas in aller Stille gemacht werden müssen, aber so sind ja die potentiellen Personenkreise gewarnt und werden sich entsprechend anpassen.
Ich werde mal beim Jobcenter nach einem Umschulungsplatz als Abschnittsbevollmächtigten oder Blockwart nachfragen, wäre nach deren Visionen ja ein krisenfester Job


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

die Kunden wollen lassen sich soch auch gerne von Firmen wie Microsoft, Google oder Apple überwachen (Windows 10, Android usw.)
Wenn jetzt noch der Staat kommt und das mit Terrorabwehr begründet, machen die meisten Leute das freiwillig mit. Die Stasi war ein armes Schwein. Wenn die jemanden überwachen wollten, dann brauchten, die Spione, mussten Mikros in der Wohnung installieren usw. Heutige Behörden haben es viel einfacher. Sie zapfen den Rechner (bei Windows darf das die NSA bestimmt, der BND vielleicht auch) und das Telefon an. Das ist kinderleicht und stört die wenigsten. Ich nehme mein Handy fast nie mit und nutze es so gut wie nicht. Ich werde schon als schräg und paranoid dargestellt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Klar kann man Begehrlichkeiten wecken wenn man es nur oft genug einem vorbetet und hinter allem jedem gleich den Terror sieht.



> Die Stasi war ein armes Schwein. Wenn die jemanden überwachen wollten,  dann brauchten, die Spione, mussten Mikros in der Wohnung installieren  usw.


Sicher? IM´s hatten die doch satt dazu den ABV und den sogenannten Blockwart mit dem Hausbuch usw. Die waren auch schneller in deiner Wohnung wie du selbst.


----------



## Sir Demencia (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> @orca113
> Eine Verfasssung gibt es in Deutschland tatsächlich nicht. Es gibt nur ein Grundgesetz. Über dieses wurde aber nie in der Bevölerung abgestimmt. Es wurde von den Alliierten erlassen.
> Sollte das wirklich stimmen, was hier steht, so ist Deutschland nun wirklich ein Verbrecherstaat
> Anschlag in Berlin: Angehorige berichten von schockierenden Erlebnissen - WELT


Dein Link: wie ekelhaft, widerlich und menschenverachtend ist das denn?!!
Ich kann gar nicht so viel fressen, wie ich kotzen möchte.


Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adi1 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Es wäre mal schön, wenn die Sicherheitsbehörden der verschiedenen Bundesländer zusammenarbeiten würden. Hier in S-H arbeitet die Polizei nicht mal wirklich mit der in Hamburg zusammen. Da gab es letztens erst die "Erfolgs"meldung, dass die Polizei im Südosten (Hzgt. Lauenburg) erfolgreich mit der Hamburger Polizei zusammengearbeitet hat und das man die bisher mangelnde Zusammenarbeit in einigen Bereichen ausbauen möchte.



Jo, das BKA gibt es ja schon,
mit mehr Befugnissen ausgestattet,
könnten die sicher besser arbeiten.


----------



## plgElwood (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Die Alltagskriminalität von Einbruch, Diebstahl bis Körperverletzung wird aber nur durch MEHR POLIZISTEN AUF DER STRASSE gelöst, nicht durch neue Wanzen, Gesetze, Befugnisse, Karteien und TK-Überwacher.

Die Energie und Manpower die man hier in die Bekämpfung von Windmühlen ausgibt, könnte man in eine Einheitlich EIGENE IT-Infrastruktur der Polizeibehörden und der Verwaltung stecken. Man muss doch (einzelne) Akten schnell und Elektronisch teilen können, gleichzeitig aber sicherstellen, dass nicht eine Behörde von Flensburg bis München alles "ohne Grund" einsehen kann.


Organisierte Kriminalität aus alllen Milleus, vom Autoschieberring über Geldwäscher bis zur Paradise-Cum-Ex-Steuervermeider-Holding-Erdinder brauchen auch ihre aufmerksamkeit. Und zwar von Profis. Aber da muss man nichts überwachen. Da muss man Geld, Boote, Häuser und Autos beschlagnahmen und mal abwarten wer den rechtmäßigen Erwerb nachweisen kann.

Heute wird es schon als Islamisitscher Terrorangriff bezeichnet, wenn sich ne Oma beim Basteln an einer IKEA-Schere aus Marokko schneidet.... und das soll nun reichen für die Anlasslose Maaßenüberwachung und völlige Aufweichung


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



plgElwood schrieb:


> MEHR POLIZISTEN AUF DER STRASSE


Leider hilft mehr Polizei alleine nicht weiter. Was wir zusätzlich benötigen, sind mehr Richter und Staatsanwälte. Die Justiz ist unterfinanziert (wie so manch andere Dinge wie Bildung).


----------



## Research (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Unterfinanziert?
Kann ned sein:
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...-213299.html&usg=AOvVaw2jvIj6TEtCfWQJz8Bd6HoS

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...rtikel/24337&usg=AOvVaw2Ole6taLkl1U5gOCL81o47

.


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



Research schrieb:


> Unterfinanziert?
> Kann ned sein:
> https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...-213299.html&usg=AOvVaw2jvIj6TEtCfWQJz8Bd6HoS
> 
> ...



In deinen geposteten Links geht es aber um die Exekutive. Ich beziehe mich auf die Judikative.
Eine Reportage des NDR hat mal gezeigt, dass nach den ganzen Kreisgebietsreformen in McPomm auch die Gerichtsgebiete vergrößert wurden, aber mit geringerer Finanzierung. Und auf einmal hatte man weniger Richter, die für die gleiche Fläche und Einwohnerzahl zuständig waren.


----------



## VollgasPilot (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Überwachungsstaat für alle!
Die Amerikaner haben es vorgemacht, u.a. dafür war die 9/11 Lüge da.

In paar Jahren will dann wiedermal keiner von irgnedwas gewusst haben.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Leider hilft mehr Polizei alleine nicht weiter.



Sicherlich nicht, das beruhigt aber die Steuerzahler

Um es mal nicht zu vergessen, die innere Sicherheit gehört zu den Kernaufgaben des Staates,
wenn dieser sich aus Kostengründen zurückzieht,
braucht sich doch nicht wundern, wenn hier demnächst amerikanische Verhältnisse einziehen 

Noch nie gab es soviele illegale scharfe Schusswaffen in Privatbesitz

Warum wohl?


----------



## Research (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> In deinen geposteten Links geht es aber um die Exekutive. Ich beziehe mich auf die Judikative.
> Eine Reportage des NDR hat mal gezeigt, dass nach den ganzen Kreisgebietsreformen in McPomm auch die Gerichtsgebiete vergrößert wurden, aber mit geringerer Finanzierung. Und auf einmal hatte man weniger Richter, die für die gleiche Fläche und Einwohnerzahl zuständig waren.



Nur, was hindert es die nicht Zweck-gebundenen STeuergelder anderwertig zu nutzen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



VollgasPilot schrieb:


> Überwachungsstaat für alle!
> Die Amerikaner haben es vorgemacht, u.a. dafür war die 9/11 Lüge da.
> 
> In paar Jahren will dann wiedermal keiner von irgnedwas gewusst haben.



Noch mehr Aluhut-Weisheiten gehen nicht, oder?

Jetfuel cant melt steal beams!! Bush did 9/11 it was an inside job!!
Und Merkel ist aus der Hohlerde gekrochen, oder? 



Research schrieb:


> Nur, was hindert es die nicht Zweck-gebundenen STeuergelder anderwertig zu nutzen.



Informationen (=Wissen) ist Macht,  also wird versucht, so viel wie möglich abzugreifen, und das kostet eben, also steckt man die Kohle in Überwachung. Nur habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Regierung mit den Datenmengen, welche dort anfallen nicht wirklich was anfangen kann, selbst, wenn ein Darknet-Dealer gebusted wird, muss man sich selbst belasten, dass die was machen können.

Mehr Polizei macht auch nur bedingt Sinn. In Großstädten vielleicht, in so 10k-Einwohner-Käffern zB.(in so einem wohne ich) eher nicht. Die stehen zum Teil 2 Stunden an einer abknickenden Vorfahrtsstraße und kontrollieren, ob man blinkt. Oder halten Leute wie mich immer mal wieder an, meinem Gefühl nach einfach um mich zu provozieren xD
Hier haben die echt nichts zu tun. Außerdem könnte man Kapazitäten der Drogenfahndung in andere Bereiche schieben, die feiern sich, wenn sie 1kg Cannabis finden, was einfach lächerlich ist.

Greetz


----------



## Bohrwardor (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Noch mehr Aluhut-Weisheiten gehen nicht, oder?
> 
> Jetfuel cant melt steal beams!! Bush did 9/11 it was an inside job!!
> Und Merkel ist aus der Hohlerde gekrochen, oder?
> ...



schlecht gefrühstückt?


----------



## SteffenMakowski (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*

Aber was halt auch lächerlich ist, ist sich über Überwachung zu beschweren, aber dann ein Handy zu benutzen auf dem Android läuft.

Android wurde jetzt von Experten zum unsichersten Betriebssystem der Welt „gekürt“.

Sicherheit und Datenschutz ist ein Nutzerverhalten im Gesamten, und nicht nur punktuell.


----------



## aloha84 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



Research schrieb:


> Nur, was hindert es die nicht Zweck-gebundenen STeuergelder anderwertig zu nutzen.



Das Problem in der Justiz ist, dass man sich keine neuen Richter herbei zaubern kann.
In den nächsten 10 jahren werden 3000 neue Richter gebraucht, allein um die Ruheständler abzulösen.
Das sind aber immer noch weit zu wenig um die steigenden fallzahlen abzufedern.
So oder so werden diese Posten nicht besetzt werden können, weil zu wenig studierte juristen den Anforderungen entsprechen und viele juristen mittlerweile nicht mehr in der Justiz arbeiten wollen.
Zu viel Verantwortung bei zu wenig Geld.
Im Saarland beträgt das Einstiegsgehalt eines richters ca. 3500€. Jede billige verkehrsrechtskanzlei bietet mehr.....von großkanzlein ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## nonsense (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Neue Überwachungspläne:  Dt Innenminister Thomas de Maiziere will Hintertüren in allen digitalen Geräten*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Erstaunlich was für Stilblüten im Rahmen von  IS und Co. an den Tag gelegt werden um eine totale Überwachung und  Kontrolle der eigenen Bürger in einer demokratischen Republik  einzufordern weil mangels Machtgerangels, Überschreitung der  Kompetenzen, lasche Gesetze in ein paar Teilbereichen usw. die  Volksvertreter versagen.
> Jeder deutsche Politiker sollte vor Schande in der Erde versinken wenn  er auch nur an so etwas denkt und er sollte sofort ausgewiesen werden  und der deutsche Paß verbrannt werden. Die jüngste Geschichte zeigte  doch schon davon das so etwas ins Auge geht.
> Im Rahmen solcher Aussagen wünsche ich mir das Jameika baden geht und  Neuwahlen jeder Partei die dort abnickt unter die 5 % Hürde  treibt


Welches IS Zugpferd denn? Dieses Zugpferd für den geneigten "Ja Ja Ja super, toll, mehr Überwachung ist mehr Sicherheit" Sager ist doch schon ausgelutscht.
Da heißt es, die seien besiegt und halten nur noch 2%, dann wieder Vormarsch, dann wieder Meldungen Armee/Rebellen xyz haben zurück gedrängt, dann wieder Vormarsch ... zwischendrin mal gar nix zu hören ... 
Es geht nur darum ein totalen Überwachungsstaat zu bilden, aber auch kein Wunder, wer ne Ost bzw. SED Pocke da oben hin setzt bekommt eben auch früher oder später wieder SED Zustände.

Nebenbei "Jamaika" ist schon lange nicht mehr, neute tolle Groko ist angesagt und ich behaupte sogar das dieses "Jamaika" Geplänkel nur Show war, es war von vorn herein auf das jetztige geplant.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob man es überhaupt wollte. Jetzt kann man damit super die Überwachung rechtfertigen. Auch die Gesichtserkennung am Bahnhof.


Geb den Bürgern was er will und was er will ist Schutz. Die totale Überwachung ist der angestrebte Nebeneffekt, was da halt so passiert damit die Bürger auch noch nach Sicherheit (totale Überwachung) schreien ist halt kollateralschaden.
Schließlich kann man sich als "Regierung und Gesetzgeber" fein rauswinden indem man ganz einfach "ihr hab's doch so gewollt" sagt wenn der Bürger aufwacht und meutert


----------

